# shipping a skid steer



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Anyone every done this? Can you recommend a nationwide company?

I am trying to sell my skid steer on EBAY and have buyer interested in California (not the place I want to go)

1030 miles, I figured on 1$ mile to do it myself.

Thanks!

Howard


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Call The Car Carrier Company @ 800-800-1001. Shouldn't be any more than $800 or so.

- John


----------



## RYAN SMITH (Dec 4, 2001)

You can try HORSELESS CARRIAGE i just shipped a CLK430 BENZ to LAGUNA BEACH ,CA from PITTSBURGH PA at a cost of around 900.00 dollars.Now i am not sure if they will haul a skidsteer but they do haul hi-line cars around the country.Call them to see if they can help you out or point you in the right direction.
RYAN


----------



## wall's (Oct 15, 2002)

how much are you looking to get for the skid steer and some info on it would be great. I'm looking to buy one soon but nothing fancy.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Check with Brickman, he hauls cars for a living and can probably give you some ideas.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Heck yeah, shoot me an email. 

See what I can do.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plowed _
> *Call The Car Carrier Company @ 800-800-1001. Shouldn't be any more than $800 or so.
> 
> - John *


A scrub might haul for that. For a single unit that is not nearly enough. If you had a full load then that would be about right. Actually a full load would make the single units less than that.


----------

